# Ecstatic Music



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Ok, I am well versed with Mahler Symphonies, Bruckner Symphonies, Scriabin Late works, and Rachmaninoff 2nd + 3rd concertos. What else is there that reaches that level of ecstasy and euphoria?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Thinking about this, it occurs to me that ecstasy and euphoria in music are rather. subjective. Pieces that evoke ecstatic and euphoric perceptions and feelings in me include:

Barber, Adagio for Strings, and the Overture to The School for Scandal,
Hindemith, Engelkonzert movement of the symphony Mathis der Maler,
Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony.

I can understand how Other listeners might not experience these examples in the way I do.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy*
Salonen · The Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Put me down for most recently again feeling ecstatic: shaking, chills, tears--at Respighi's _Saint Gregory the Great_ conclusion of his wonderful Church Windows. I'll quickly throw in Sibelius' _Pohjola's Daughter_, episodes in Prokofiev's piano concertos 2 and 3, the Daybreak music from Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloe_, and almost every note of Bach's first keyboard concerto. All just for starters. Some of the _frisson_ is clearly due to my susceptibility to what I label "aural exciters": cymbals, tam-tams, piccolos, certain organ tones, etc.--I am the plaything of musical molesters of my quivering nervous system--and love it! Plenty of Brahms' music also induces ecstasy, especially episodes in the symphonies and concertos.

Some researchers in the field report that a certain percent of the general population never feel ecstatic when hearing certain (or any) musics. I'm grateful I am near the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2020)

For me, most works that induce an euphoria in me come from late romantic era and early 20th century:

Orchestral music, by composers not mentioned in #1:
Schoenberg - Transfigured night
Janacek - Taras Bulba
Prokofiev - Symphony no.3

Chamber music:
Brahms - String sextet no.1
Debussy - String quartet
Webern - Langsamer Satz


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

How about Berlioz? Ecstasy was basically his thing. Try the _Symphonie Fantastique_ or his _Grande Messe des Morts_.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Euphoria has become a rock thing for me, I looked for euphoria in rock music, but not quite in baroque, strange, but true. I am still more sticked to classical than rock. For example, from the japanese band Vivid, the song "Real“. You can You/tube it. I always automatically avoid strong emotional upheavals while listening to baroque, do not know why, just a habit already. Euphoria just does not sound classical to me, it is a rock and roll thing. 

Ectasy would apply more to the unpackaging experiences than listening to music, if you call long experience in listening an excuse for coolness, you can not explain why unpackaging never stops being an ecstasy. Oh, yea, I experience ectasy while philosphizing on things, like how to overthrow the leftist illusions, how to move further onto our uncompromising path untill the end of the world.


----------

